# Diabetic Neuropathy NOS



## heatherwinters (Feb 5, 2009)

If a clinician indicated DM2 uncontrolled and diabetic neuropathy, but does not specify the type of diabetic neuropathy, what code would you use?  I have 250.62 for the diabetes, but not sure what to use for the neuropathy.  The exam indicates decreased light touch sens lat plantar R foot.  Would you use 357.2?


----------



## gaponte (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, you are right. 250.62, 357.2.


----------



## klemkosky (Feb 11, 2009)

Diabetes Coding with “neuropathy”  - 
DM with peripheral neuropathy codes to 250.6x and 357.2
DM with peripheral autonomic neuropathy codes to 250.6x and 337.1

 If it is just a DM with peripheral neuropathy NOS - the proper code is 250.62 and 357.2.

You got it!


----------

